
Support “The Squad” in 2020 - georgeshi
https://medium.com/dialogue-and-discourse/support-the-squad-in-2020-4a09c9a79fe4
======
meerita
Actually it will be even higher effect than Hillary's campaign. Trump have it
easy thanks to insane "Green New Deal" and the rest of the demonizations that
the Squad are doing.

